# shocks and struts



## purplehaze7700 (Oct 21, 2003)

i know this might sound like a dumb question, but whats the difference between shocks and struts? i have a 94 sentra xe and i was going to lower it a little. everyone seems to be using eibach springs and kyb agx's. is this the right way to go? i just have got to get rid of the three feet of fender gap


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

A strut has a captive spring over it, and a shock very similar except that with a shock the spring is not placed over the shock...
"Shock"








"strut"









*notice the area at the top where the spring sits.


----------



## purplehaze7700 (Oct 21, 2003)

so then, what will i need in terms of shocks or struts to lower my sentra? i was looking at eibach sportlines for the springs. what would you all recomend?


----------

